# Beware of labelling



## wade (Dec 2, 2016)

You need to be very careful when buying curing products to read the labels before using. I just purchased some German Salami *Seasoning* from Sausagemaking.org thinking that I was just buying a spice mix (as you would at Weschenfelders). There was nothing on the Web site that indicated that it was more than a spice and seasoning mix - but when it arrived it had a little something unexpected in the ingredients list...













20161201_083757_resized.jpg



__ wade
__ Dec 2, 2016






Notice the detailed ingredients list that tells you how much cure it contains... Lol yes you are right it does not say. Also there was no detailed ingredients sheet accompanying it either. It did come with a photocopied sheet of suggested recipes though.

I contacted them to ask just how much of the Cure 2 it contained and, to be fair, I did get a quick response. "The percentage of cure 2 in the German Stick Salami mix is approx 6.5%". I was not too sure how confident I should be though with the word "approx" being used in their reply.

I did work through a couple of their recipes though and based on the information they gave their recipes do end up with an ingoing Nitrite 227 ppm - so it is in the right ball park. Salt content worked out at 2.2% too so also good. I just wish that they would advertise and label their products more clearly though so we knew what it was we were using - and it was not all down to trust.,


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 2, 2016)

I bought a Kielbasa seasoning from Butchers Sundries, this contained no Cure. To add to that it had a best before date only 10 days from the date I received it, contact seller and pointed it out. They said it's only a guide and it would be good to use after that date!


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 2, 2016)

Oh c'mon guys!  You 2 are being a bit particular here aren't you?  Just throw a handful into some meat and get on with it!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   WELL!  MAYBE NOT THANK YOU!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





WOW!  Here we are trying to be safe and advise folks and companies are just throwing stuff out there.  So it turns out that is probably safe and sound but it doesn't give you much confidence.  As we all know, not every country in the world has the same food safety standards.

Great thread Wade and good post Steve.  Keep awareness of food safety out there.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

